# trapped gas?????



## Guest (Aug 1, 2000)

This is hard to explain, but here goes!!! I have this feeling right indide my rectum like i have to (sorry guys) fart, the problem is, i cant. It feels like a trapped fart trying to escape!!!! Like if i could just let out a big fart i would feel ten times better, anyone have anything like this before????------------------


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2000)

I feel this way almost ALL the time! This is probably one of my key IBS symptoms. Sometimes, the gas causes odd contractions and just seems to "pop" on the inside, but nothing ever comes out. I feel like my colon is a vat of boiling water with a lid sometimes. To get rid of trapped gas, I have to lay down and roll over on my right side. Sometimes I even have to give my abdomen a hard push. This may hurt for many with IBS, but I am insensitive to pain; I only sense pressure. When this fails, sometimes a heating pad helps, but the best thing for me is to keep my abdomen straight. Occasionally, when all else fails, I have to live with this horrible discomfort.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2000)

thank you distended, now i dont feel so alone!!!!!!!!!!


> quote:Originally posted by Distended:*I feel this way almost ALL the time! This is probably one of my key IBS symptoms. Sometimes, the gas causes odd contractions and just seems to "pop" on the inside, but nothing ever comes out. I feel like my colon is a vat of boiling water with a lid sometimes. To get rid of trapped gas, I have to lay down and roll over on my right side. Sometimes I even have to give my abdomen a hard push. This may hurt for many with IBS, but I am insensitive to pain; I only sense pressure. When this fails, sometimes a heating pad helps, but the best thing for me is to keep my abdomen straight. Occasionally, when all else fails, I have to live with this horrible discomfort.*


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

If you don't pass gas, then you don't have gas. This sounds more like an incomplete evacuation problem (ie., pelvic floor dysfunction.)


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2000)

It comes out eventually; it just takes a very long time and a lot of work to get it to. It's a big relief when it all finally comes out. My colon muscles feel weak and cannot move much on their own.


----------



## Kitty (Dec 8, 2004)

Flux, from experience I know what you just said isn't true. I have trapped gas all the time, it's very painful. You can feel the bubbles in your intestines. Eventually they do come out then you feel relief.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2000)

I too have the same problem. When this does flare up, I take a tums. That seems to break things up.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Flux, from experience I know what you just said isn't true. I have trapped gas all the time, it's very painful. You can feel the bubbles in your intestines. Eventually they do come out then you feel relief.


What are saying is that you are passing gas, so what it isn't true?


----------



## Kitty (Dec 8, 2004)

Sorry Flux, I misread your post.


----------



## RumbleGirl (Feb 1, 2000)

I can't be 100% sure on the accuracy of this, but I have read many references to trapped gas that state gas can either "pass" or can be reabsorbed back into the body - the blood stream I think.Perhaps this is an old idea that has been disproven - or perhaps it's something newly discovered.


----------



## Ibspidit (Jan 5, 2016)

You are not alone. That has been my problem for about a year now.


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

flux said:


> If you don't pass gas, then you don't have gas. This sounds more like an incomplete evacuation problem (ie., pelvic floor dysfunction.)


Jeez, an old thread! I remember flux giving me help when I needed it, but the gas remark is simply untrue.

When I was ill, I cold not fart. Not a single fart for a couple of months. Gas was most certainly trapped and my stomach was so distended it was close to bursting.


----------

